# Cafishing the Killbuck Creek



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone else ever fishes the Killbuck Creek...Me and my ole' man have a fishing trailor there and we trot line it alot, caught 17 cats this past weekend, nothing real big, biggest was about about a 8-10 lb blue...But we had a great time...


----------



## smalliehunter1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Did you release the cats?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

we cleaned one and released the rest...we caught a couple nice ones last week and cleaned them...so we have enough meat for a while..lol..


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hate to burst your bubble, but it is highly likely you did not catch a blue cat. Prob just a male channel cat.....They get the blue color and look a bit different than a female. A true Blue cat does not really look blue like the male channels do. Still though, a lot of people will call the dark/blueish colored male channels blue cats. I believe the only place in Ohio to catch true Blue cats is on the Ohio river and in the rivers that dump into them. I am not familiar with Killbuck creek, so maybe it does dump into the Ohio


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think RockBass is right about the blue cats. I don't believe they exist in any streams that far up from the Ohio. And the channels are getting to that time of the year where the males brighten their color up a bit. But if by some rare chance that it was a blue that you caught I wanted to make sure that you knew that they were a protected species in Ohio and you cannot keep them. I know you did not state that you kept that one in particular but I just thought I would throw that out there.

If you can get some pictures of one the next time and post it on here our Ohio River experts would be able to identify it.


----------

